# Waterways Commission Approves 2006-2007 Capital Outlay Projects



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 13, 2005

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Waterways Commission Approves 2006-2007 Capital Outlay Projects
Economic Investment in Communities Totals $37.9 Million

The Michigan Waterways Commission has reviewed plans for capital outlay projects for fiscal years 2006 and 2007 and approved the proposed recommendations. The projects represent a $37.9 million economic investment in Michigan communities. The recommendations now go to the Legislature for final approval.

"These projects represent major economic investment in Michigan's recreation and tourism industry," said Governor Jennifer Granholm. "I am pleased to support them, and I know these communities will benefit greatly from our investment."

"These projects represent a $37.9 million economic investment in communities where citizens and visitors come to enjoy boating and fishing on the Great Lakes and inland lakes of our state," said Mindy Koch, Department of Natural Resources resource management deputy director. "Watercraft registrations and marine fuel revenues continue to help Michigan be a national leader in harbor and marina rehabilitation and development."

In fiscal year 2006, $4,910,200 of state and federal funds has been proposed for several dam and lock repair projects, a direct benefit to Michigan boaters. These include $1.7 million for Hamlin Lake Dam; $600,000 for the repairs to the Minnawanna Dam; and $2,610,200 for the Cheboygan Lock and Dam.

In fiscal year 2006, the commission earmarked $5,735,000 for the second phase of the new Mackinaw City marina. For fiscal year 2007, $4,568,000 is proposed for four state harbor projects including $265,000 for more construction at the new Mackinaw City marina; $1 million in state funds for repairs and upgrades to the Detour Harbor; and $463,000 for seawall and walkway improvements at Mitchell State Park in Cadillac.

For local harbor projects in fiscal year 2006, $8,325,000 is proposed for five projects. These include $500,000 for the second phase of the St. Clair marina upgrade; $500,000 for the rehabilitation of Arcadia Marina; $5,075,000 for the Charlevoix marina expansion and upgrade project; $1.75 million for the Leland marina rehabilitation project; and $500,000 for the Grand Haven marina shoreline protection and upgrade project. In fiscal year 2007, the commission approved an additional $875,000 for the Leland marina project.

In fiscal year 2006, $600,000 is being proposed for new development of the Crystal Lake state-owned boating access site. In fiscal year 2007, $510,000 is proposed to begin the development of a new boating access site on Walloon Lake.

In fiscal year 2007, $617,000 is proposed for local boating access site improvements. These projects include $332,500 for Tuscarora Township in Cheboygan County to construct a boat launch and parking lot. This project includes $134,655 in local funding. Frankfort is proposed to receive $113,500 to combine with $37,750 in local funds for boat launch and parking lot rehabilitation. Ludington is slated to receive $171,000 to be combined with $56,900 to construct a breakwall rubble mound protective structure.

The capital outlay projects reviewed by the Waterways Commission are funded by several revenue sources, including Michigan watercraft registration fees and marine fuel taxes. 

In other business, the commission chose Commissioner Todd Wyett of Southfield to be the 2006 chair, Commissioner Denny Bailey of Drummond Island was selected as vice-chair and Commissioner Bryan Amman of Canton was named secretary.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
June 28, 2006

Contact:
Paul Petersen 517-335-3033
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Phase II Harbor Construction Begins in Mackinaw City

Construction has started on the second phase of a $9.5 million new state harbor in Mackinaw City, Department of Natural Resources officials announced today.

Ryba Marine of Cheboygan was awarded a $1,599,527 contract to construct a new three-lane boat launching facility, harbor basin dredging and various shoreline, utility and drainage improvements. Future phases of the project will develop harbor buildings and floating piers.

The new Mackinaw State Harbor will add up to 125 transient slips and creatively redevelop the states former car ferry dock within the city. DNR Parks and Recreation Division staff and the State Waterways Commission have reviewed surrounding existing harbors to create a slip configuration that will accommodate boaters greatest needs.

Were very excited to begin the second phase of this project, said Ron Olson, chief of the DNR Parks and Recreation Division. 

This construction is expected to be completed by December 2006. The finished boating access site will provide an excellent location for boaters to access the waters of the Straits of Mackinac, Lake Huron and Lake Michigan.

Michigan is a national leader with more one million registered watercrafts. Boaters enjoy more than 11,000 inland lakes, 36,000 miles of rivers and streams and 3,000 miles of freshwater shoreline - more than any other state. The State Waterways Commission and the DNR, often in partnerships with local communities, have developed a string of protective harbors for the convenience of Great Lakes boaters.

This project is funded by the State Waterways Fund. The fund is derived from boaters registration fees and marine fuel sales tax.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
June 11, 2008

Contact: Thomas Paquin 231-627-9578 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Mackinac Island State Harbor Dedication Scheduled for June 19

A dedication ceremony for the grand re-opening of the Mackinac Island State Harbor is scheduled for Thursday, June 19, beginning at 4 p.m., Department of Natural Resources officials announced today.

A tour of the new harbor facilities will begin at 4 p.m. Visitors are welcome to join the tour or walk through the harbor on their own. A ribbon cutting ceremony will be held at 5 p.m. at the west end of the harbor.

The Mackinac Island State Harbor closed last fall for major renovations. Repairs to the facility included electrical and water upgrades, replacement of the boat slip decking and supports, as well as new landscaping and building upgrades. 

The renovations totaled $5.6 million and were funded by the Michigan State Waterways Fund, a restricted fund comprised of marine fuel taxes and boater registration fees, and a Coast Guard Marine Safety grant.

The Mackinac Island State Harbor is located on Mackinac Island, just south of the Arnold Line ferry dock, or a short distance south of the Shepplers or Starline ferry docks, on Huron Street.

For information about this event, the harbor or location, contact Thomas Paquin, DNR harbor manager, at 231-627-9578. Harbor reservations can be made on-line at www.midnrreservations.com., or by calling 1-800-44-PARKS (or 7-2757). 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

